# Ipod and two different Itunes accounts?



## funkinatrix (May 8, 2011)

Please help!

My 9 year old daughter has an ipod touch, and it is linked to her own iTunes account which has a limited budget. 

She is going on a trip, and I purchased some movies for her to take with her, stupidly I was logged into MY itunes account. 

When I sync her ipod I see that the movies are shown on her ipod (by reviewing the contents on iTunes), but i can't access the movies on her actual ipod.

Can I transfer the movies somehow to this other account (unlikely I know)? Or can she toggle back and forth on her ipod between my itunes account and hers, so she can view the movies when logged in to my itunes account?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

If you have the appropriate versions of software listed, Apple has a home share functionality that should allow you to 
Ove the purchases from your iTunes to her iTunes:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3819

Look and see if any of these options will work.


----------

